# base charge for consult?



## treeman82 (Aug 29, 2009)

When you guys get called out to a consultation, what is your base rate or minimum charge? 

I've been telling people that I need to get at least $50 just to come out and look, and it can go up from there. I'm not sure if I should try to get more, or what.


----------



## highasatree (Aug 30, 2009)

If someone wants to pick my brain for 10-15 minutes its $30 cash. Written report $150.00 Minimum.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

highasatree said:


> If someone wants to pick my brain for 10-15 minutes its $30 cash. Written report $150.00 Minimum.



WOW , what planet is this on? I'm packing to move there now!!!!!


----------



## arborist (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> WOW , what planet is this on? I'm packing to move there now!!!!!



the planet where you become a licensed and or certified arborist with some credentials. college and or many hours of home study required (and never ending.)
don't have these credentials,you simply won't get the phone calls for this.they will be calling the other guy and paying him this kind of $ (and more in some cases.)


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

arborist said:


> the planet where you become a licensed and or certified arborist with some credentials. college and or many hours of home study required (and never ending.)
> don't have these credentials,you simply won't get the phone calls for this.they will be calling the other guy and paying him this kind of $ (and more in some cases.)



Are you also a landscaper , and do you cut grass?:sword:


----------



## arborist (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> Are you also a landscaper , and do you cut grass?:sword:



i think this question was more geared for tree consultation.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

arborist said:


> i think this question was more geared for tree consultation.



It was an insult/joke.............

I think you missed my point!:monkey:


----------



## ATH (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> WOW , what planet is this on? I'm packing to move there now!!!!!



He's Canadian...that's only like $137.39 American 

But realistically...you are looking at about an hour on site (definately count on an hour if you want to included travel time), than a worthwhile report takes at least another hour for the report -- assuming you cover more than a single tree. So that is getting us near 2.5 to 3 hours...


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

ATH said:


> He's Canadian...that's only like $137.39 American
> 
> But realistically...you are looking at about an hour on site (definately count on an hour if you want to included travel time), than a worthwhile report takes at least another hour for the report -- assuming you cover more than a single tree. So that is getting us near 2.5 to 3 hours...



I'm in Memphis , I look at 25 to 100 trees a week , I never charge unless I do the work! Am I an Certified Arborist? NO , But I've been dealing with trees and CLIMBING trees for 25 years , and know more then 99% of you schoolboy arborist with hands like my sister!

You can take a 4 hour Saturday course and a 20 question test and get an arborist certificate! ARBORIST MY a$$!

That was my joke , do you also do landscaping and cut grass , in Memphis , if you cut grass or landscape , then your no tree cutter!

I see people with signs on there truck that say: TREE WORK , CERTIFIED ARBORIST , PAINTING , CONCRETE AND LIGHT CARPENTRY

Now thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arborist (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> I'm in Memphis , I look at 25 to 100 trees a week , I never charge unless I do the work! Am I an Certified Arborist? NO , But I've been dealing with trees and CLIMBING trees for 25 years , and know more then 99% of you schoolboy arborist with hands like my sister!



with all due respect, then you will have no problem passing a test and becoming certified so as to let your clients know how educated you are in the field of arboriculture.there's no need to disrespect those lending you a helping hand with rude comments.we're on your side here.your going to heed the advice or disregard it.no ones trying to _tell_ you what to do or charge for estimates and or consultations.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> I'm in Memphis , I look at 25 to 100 trees a week , I never charge unless I do the work! Am I an Certified Arborist? NO , But I've been dealing with trees and CLIMBING trees for 25 years , and know more then 99% of you schoolboy arborist with hands like my sister!
> 
> You can take a 4 hour Saturday course and a 20 question test and get an arborist certificate! ARBORIST MY a$$!
> 
> ...




You are full of crap Wimpy. I can't imagine anybody with a shred of sense falling for your hogwash. Did I mention you were full of crap?


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> You are full of crap Wimpy. I can't imagine anybody with a shred of sense falling for your hogwash. Did I mention you were full of crap?



Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> Tell us how you really feel!



If I told you how I really feel about your post I would get banned.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> If I told you how I really feel about your post I would get banned.



Seriously , do you also cut grass and landscape? I'm serious!?


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> Seriously , do you also cut grass and landscape? I'm serious!?



No, I do not cut grass and landscape. I do however have a strong PHC business and do a lot of consultation. I am a certified arborist with a degree in arboriculture. I am also certified in plant appraisal and I am a Texas licensed applicator. I could go on.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> No, I do not cut grass and landscape. I do however have a strong PHC business and do a lot of consultation. I am a certified arborist with a degree in arboriculture. I am also certified in plant appraisal and I am a Texas licensed applicator. I could go on.



Well pin a dead bug on you!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm just having fun with you!

There are some arborist guys here in Memphis , they charge 875.00 to doctor up a tree , that is 95% dead , that I'll cut down in 30 minutes for 175.00!

That's why I get a laugh at some of these arborist guys!


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 30, 2009)

GlenWimpy said:


> I'm just having fun with you!
> 
> There are some arborist guys here in Memphis , they charge 875.00 to doctor up a tree , that is 95% dead , that I'll cut down in 30 minutes for 175.00!
> 
> That's why I get a laugh at some of these arborist guys!



You get a laugh at them do you.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> You get a laugh at them do you.



Yes , and people that wear CHAPS!


----------



## ATH (Aug 30, 2009)

Somewhere, I think the heart of the question was lost:

We are all offering a service. Pruning is a service; tree removal is a service; stump grinding is a service, pest treatment is a service, and as I understand it, the OP is offering a SERVICE - giving requested information to a client.

How much is that information worth - or better stated, what is the market value of that information.

I heard John Ball (SD State) put it this way:
*Folks will pay for something the can do but don't want to (mowing the grass...).

*Folks will pay more for something they can do, but don't have the equipment/ability to do (they view it as "renting" the equipment, and I come with it), or I am a "piece of equipment" when I climb a tree.

*Folks will pay the most for knowledge. The challenge (going back to the original post), is figuring out how much that is.

Would I jump at the opportunity to make $70 per hour, without climning a tree? It would be tempting, but the reason I got into this is because I am energized after a day of hard work, and worn out after a day sitting in the office...

For now I see those diagnostic days as supplying jobs for the "real" work days, and as an opportunity to supplement the income. Maybe one day I'll decide I'm too old to climb, but I'll still keep updating my knowledge and will therefore still have a place in the market...


----------



## southsoundtree (Aug 31, 2009)

"$75 for up to an hour"

this is what I tell people on the phone. I have spent 2 hours discussing things with people, and looking over a larger property. 

I cover the trees that they have, cultural practices to improve/ maintain tree health, cultural practices that damage tree health, point out good and bad structure, talk about included bark crotches (a common problem) and about pruning/cabling/bracing, Branch collars, proper pruning, proper climbing, safety, etc. 

I have gotten all of the work that I have charged consultations for (less than a dozen), and not all of the others (of course). Some of those "free" people will be customers later, some won't.

I'm a Certified Arborist. 



Seems like someone doesn't do the math very well. $850 in revenue versus $175. Removals take more equipment, too.

Now that just seems like the homeowner who will take the cheapest price to alleviate a problem, not the best choice of action, nor value.


----------



## VL07 (Aug 31, 2009)

I charge $75.00 for field notes, $150.00 for a letter report, and $350.00 and more for a booklet report.

And the price goes up for all reports if I need to climb the tree.


----------



## chemist (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you definitely need to charge for your time and advice regardless of your education level.

You have to account for the percentage of people that are calling you over for a free consultation to pick your brain about what they should do, then either do it themselves, or get someone real cheap to do what you suggested.

In the time you drive to a location, give advice, and not get the job because they are really just jerking you around, you could be making money. Therefore, you should be making money for your consult. 

If you really want to do "free consults", you can tell them you will deduct the consult fee from the job once you are hired!


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 31, 2009)

chemist said:


> I think you definitely need to charge for your time and advice regardless of your education level.




I just got a call Sat. from a new client that said guys with no credentials that charge a fee to come out is pure BS. Some yoyo tried to charge $100.00 for a consultation that was a certified nothing. I have to agree with her.


----------



## chemist (Aug 31, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I just got a call Sat. from a new client that said guys with no credentials that charge a fee to come out is pure BS. Some yoyo tried to charge $100.00 for a consultation that was a certified nothing. I have to agree with her.



I agree with you on that one. no credentials = no consultation fee!

Sorry I was too vague. You have to have 'some' level of valid education or certification. Although a piece of paper doesn't mean that you are good at your job, it does mean that at some point you possessed the minimum knowledge required to obtain it.

If I'm not mistaken, you can use years of experience to write the ISA cert. exam? So you don't need to be formally educated institutionally.

The point is that time is money, and the knowledge and expertise you worked so hard to achieve has a value

When was the last time you got a free consultation from a medical doctor? His knowledge and skills have a value, so do yours.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 2, 2009)

$100/hr. and a professionally written report takes about twice as long as the field work.


----------

